# Why are the Bubblers, Hammers and Sidecars old school now?



## David Mojo (Jun 25, 2017)

Today morning I was talking to one of my old mate and some how the came to pipe preferences. I have a beautiful reversal wig-wag design bubbler which I bought in initial days but I still love it. I told my friend about that and his reaction made me feel like I am still living in 1990s. I know all new designs of water pipes are popular now a days but the basic need is filtering and my old bubbler do that very well. What you folks think.?


----------



## WaxertheRadical (Jul 1, 2017)

I know people that still smoke from acrylic bongs that haven't been cleaned since the 70's. Lol everyone has their thing that works for them. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Aug 29, 2017)

I love fancy glass but I miss my old acrylic 18" graphix.


----------



## tstick (Oct 12, 2017)

I like very simple, well-made, small, discreet glass that is designed so that it's easy to clean. I don't like "party" bongs and bongs with a lot of rollercoaster-like internal hoo-hahs and gizmos.


----------

